

Welcome, Wired. We call this land "Internet" - sachmanb
http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2009/05/18/welcome-wired-we-cal.html

======
russell
It discusses the tension between wired.com and Wired magazine, with a good
dose of head in the sand from Conde Nast. The comments are particularly good
including Chris Anderson and several Wired writers. One theme running through
is Wired is well written but not timely, wired.com is timely but not
particularly well written. This is a microcosm of the whole print media
collapse, but with people who ought to know what to do.

I think beyond what was discussed, advertisers and agencies need to figure out
how to engage readers on the internet. We are looking for information or
entertainment, but for the most part web ads do neither.

